# Help identify era of quilt



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I bought a quilt this weekend and Im hoping since yall are some fabulous quilters yall could help me identify the era its from.

I have one in mind due to some fanric choices, but I could be wrong 

I also believe it to be hand done, so i included some up close pictures of the stitching


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

1970&#8217;s?


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

1975 those are cotton poly blends along with the color scheme and unmeasured quilting


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

My guess was the '70s also.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I was thinking 80s/90s but could see 70s


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I think 70's


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the opinion guys!


----------



## termite76 (Apr 3, 2015)

I would say late 70's . I had a pair of pants my grAm made out of that purple fabric with stripes!


----------

